# Kontakt sample compression question



## lux (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello,

i'm saving some of my stuff with the lossless compression kontakt 4 has. Results are:

- space on disk used is effectively reduced

- memory footprint is NOT reduced at all. Not a single meg less. 

So basically when i reload stuff i just have the same exact amount of memory used of the non compressed version.

Did i miss something?

Thank you
Luca


----------



## lux (Nov 28, 2010)

Also, could anyone tell me if there is some batch compression function?

Thanks again
Luca


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 28, 2010)

Nope, I think samples aren't decompressed on load (but rather on play), but MORE of the samples are loaded in the same RAM buffer, in contrast to uncompressed samples.


----------



## lux (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone so far.

But being the buffer in a certain percentage, and being the samples smaller in size the amount of loaded stuff should be less as well, no?

I'm afraid i havent understood how that works.


----------



## lux (Nov 28, 2010)

so basically the only way to reduce memory footprint would be setting a smaller buffer size for that specific instrument.

I'm surprised it doesnt set it automatically when using compressed samples though.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 28, 2010)

Why are you surprised? The DFD buffer setting is per-instrument or global. It doesn't make any sense to change that buffer with regards to compressed samples being loaded. At least not from my perspective...


----------



## lux (Nov 28, 2010)

well if you compress samples is in order to benefit of the advantages NI advertises for lossless compression. Those are 1) less space on disk 2) smaller memory footprint.


Point two is not accomplished unless i mess up with buffer settings. Which i'm not exactly happy to do.

Also whats the sense of having a batch compress feature, which involves new nki's creation, if i have to load again every given patch and change manually buffer for each of these. Sounds at least dull.

Anyway, not arguing for the sake of it, i was just wondering how this think works. Thanks for the infos.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 28, 2010)

im still not sold on the whole "lossless" thing. 
if u compress a file u loose information, how then does it make it sound as the original?
maybe lossless is just another name for mp3 for audio-philiacs who dont like the word mp3s. 

and im not going to get convinced until i listen back a wav file of a sound, then a lossless and then a good quality mp3. side by side in a blind test. 
i think lossless is just a marketing tool. but thats me.. the skeptic..

then again, i got cinematic guitar which is lossless and it sounded good... but if i dont have the un lossless version is hard to really tell.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 28, 2010)

kb123 @ Sun Nov 28 said:


> Lossless compression is exactly that, there is nothing lost from the sample



and its also a great NAME?


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 28, 2010)

[quote:e7bf274df0ò  j   ¼Q7  j   ¼Qa  j   ¼VÛ  j   ¼W  j   ¼ZD  j   ¼ZW  j   ¼[   j   ¼[¿  j   ¼]§  j   ¼]°  j   ¼_Q  j   ¼_¡  j   ¼fO  j   ¼fZ  j   ¼hu  j   ¼hœ  j   ¼iJ  j   ¼iw  j   ¼qÞ  j   ¼r  j   ¼)  j   ¼7  j   ¼‚+  j   ¼‚V  j   ¼‚¶  j   ¼‚ë  j   ¼ˆþ  j   ¼‰  j   ¼ŽP  j   ¼Ž`  j   ¼šu  j   ¼Ÿ*  j   ¼Ÿ9  j   ¼ŸŒ  j   ¼Ÿú  j   ¼    j   ¼¡³  j   ¼¡ã  j   ¼¤  j   ¼¤O  j   ¼¯  j   ¼¯   j   ¼¿‚  j   ¼¿¶  j   ¼Áy  j   ¼Á¾  j   ¼Æ  j   ¼Æ5  j   ¼ÎÈ  j   ¼Îä  j   ¼Ï_  j   ¼ÏŽ  j   ¼Óm  j   ¼Ó‰  j   ¼Õž  j   ¼Õ¿  j   ¼ò‰  j   ¼ò¤  j   ¼òÅ  j   ¼òÕ  j   ¼ø  j   ¼øR  j   ¼û   j   ¼û2  j   ¼ûb  j   ¼û  j   ½­  j   ½  j   ½<  j   ½Ú  j   ½
¼  j   ½
Õ  j   ½/Y  j   ½/ˆ  j   ½@5  j   ½B  j   ½VÄ  j   ½VÞ  j   ½q¹  j   ½qÝ  j   ½xG  j   ½xU  j   ½y¤  j   ½y¯  j   ½zH  j   ½z~  j   ½ƒd  j   ½ƒ‹  j   ½…M  j   ½…l  j   ½œÔ  j   ½œß  j   ½“  j   ½ô  j   ½®|  j   ½®‡  j   ½²  j   ½²%  j   ½µR  j   ½µm  j   ½Ê¦  j   ½ÊÒ  j   ½Í$  j   ½Í.  j   ½Ï  j   ½Ï;  j   ½Ñ’  j   ½Ñ¶  j   ½è  j   ½è¸  j   ½ð®  j   ½ñ              ò  j   ¾ j   ¾í  j   ¾÷  j   ¾  j   ¾W  j   ¾">  j   ¾"[  j   ¾"¹  j   ¾"Õ  j   ¾$F  j   ¾$J  j   ¾*  j   ¾*Ê  j   ¾aú  j   ¾b“  j   ¾gá  j   ¾gñ  j   ¾v—  j   ¾vµ  j   ¾¡'  j   ¾¡Í  j   ¾¦¢  j   ¾¦Æ  j   ¾¹~  j   ¾¹Â  j   ¾»  j   ¾»>  j   ¾è¬  j   ¾è¾  j   ¾íê  j   ¾íõ  j   ¾îh  j   ¾îs  j   ¾ð¦  j   ¾ð¬  j   ¾ö  j   ¾ö­  j   ¿	ù  j   ¿
<  j   ¿  j   ¿9  j   ¿ƒ  j   ¿•  j   ¿ï  j   ¿  j   ¿&  j   ¿+  j   ¿2  j   ¿E  j   ¿8Š  j   ¿8ß  j   ¿bØ  j   ¿c	  j   ¿jB  j   ¿jK  j   ¿u  j   ¿u9  j   ¿}~  j   ¿~q  j   ¿‘ò  j   ¿’S  j   ¿•>  j   ¿•c  j   ¿žÌ  j   ¿Ÿ;  j   ¿«t  j   ¿«u  j   ¿»m  j   ¿»‡  j   ¿ÑY  j   ¿Ñp  j   ¿Ù  j   ¿Ù  j   ¿ä¬  j   ¿äí  j   ¿ô0  j   ¿ôÔ  j   À¯  j   ÀÅ  j   À  j   ÀU  j   À«  j   Àû  j   ÀW  j   À|  j   Àr  j   ÀÈ  j   ÀQ¹  j   ÀQÏ  j   Àmµ  j   ÀmÏ  j   Àq«  j   ÀqØ  j   Àži  j   ÀžÁ  j   Àµ½  j   ÀµÆ  j   À¸Q  j   À¸˜  j   ÀÉd  j   ÀÉŽ  j   ÀÑÄ  j   ÀÑä  j   ÀÕ–  j   ÀÕ÷  j   ÀäD  j   Àä”  j   ÀéØ  j   Àê*  j   Àøô  j   Àù   j   Á              ò  j   ÁB  j   ÁJ  j   Á%o  j   Á&  j   Á?8  j   Á?  j   Á@*  j   Á@m  j   Á_V  j   Á_k  j   Á`¢  j   Á`¼  j   ÁfR  j   Áfc  j   Án¥  j   Án»  j   Á{u  j   Á{¬  j   Áž8  j   Áž{  j   Á¡‚  j   Á¡Ã  j   Á¨]  j   Á¨}  j   Á¹  j   Á¹­  j   ÁÒX  j   ÁÒy  j   ÁØ=  j   ÁØŒ  j   ÁÜ1  j   ÁÜm  j   ÁãÚ  j   Áä	  j   Áìi  j   Áìq  j   Áí¼  j   Áí½  j   Áõ  j   Áõ\  j   Á÷`  j   Á÷g  j   ÂÕ  j   Âò  j   Â1  j   Â  j   Â÷  j   ÂÉ  j   Â%Y  j   Â%“  j   Â


----------

